
The Shift to Low-Code Skillsets - carimura
https://medium.com/@carimura/programming-7e14ebec1a01
======
DATACOMMANDER
I’m not too worried. I’ve followed a path from ops to devops, and even people
who can’t code at all, but know how to use all the tools well, are in high
demand. A lot of (most?) ops and dev work isn’t done with individual consumers
in mind, but with making companies more competitive. When you have that sort
of arms-race scenario, you never hit a point where the technology is “good
enough” and you can tell all the folks designing, delivering, and maintaining
it to pack up and go home.

Twenty years ago, you had to pay a specialist exorbitant amounts of money just
to establish a web presence. If the article’s thesis were correct, business
owners wouldn’t have spent a dime on web developers for the past 10 years, or
however long it’s been feasible for a nonexpert to follow some tutorials and
get a wordpress site up and running on Digital Ocean within half a workday.
But of course, if you want to be competitive, you need more than that, because
your competitors have more than that. Yeah, a few years from now we’ll have
semitechnical people googling for an hour or two and spinning up sophisticated
web apps with load balancing, a CDN, automatic backups, etc. But by then the
cutting edge sites and apps will be even more sophisticated and reliable than
CloudFormation et al can accomplish today.

It’s just like how we still have slow software despite moore’s law, or how
we’re still polluting like crazy (even per capita) despite tremendous
efficiency gains in the machines that pollute. As our resources increase our
demands and expectations increase just as—if not more—quickly. As soon as the
average joe can wrap his head around using yesterday’s technology to achieve
yesterday’s results without the cost, there’s already an army of geeks who are
ready to use today’s (or sometimes tomorrow’s) technology to achieve a better
result—at a price.

